# hopkins method with foundation?



## captwillie (May 7, 2012)

I wondered if I could cut the queen cells off of foundation using the Hopkins method?
Thanks for input.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you have wax foundation (or none) and no wires in the way, you can cut queen cells off and put them in mating nucs or hives to be requeened. The Hopkins method is more about how to get those cells... and then, of course, you cut them off and put them in mating nucs...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshopkinsmethod.htm


----------



## captwillie (May 7, 2012)

I have plastic foundation (sorry didn't mention that) and was worried about possible damage to queen cell when cutting it from the plastic foundation.

Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have never succeeded at cutting out a queen cell from plastic foundation. I just use the whole frame with however many cells there are...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Made the same mistake on using plastic foundation.
I use the reusable mini queen holding cages to keep all of my queens at maturity date.
They are easy to make and install. Doesn't cost much either.


----------



## captwillie (May 7, 2012)

Thanks...I better get some comb drawn out w/o full plastic foundation.
I love this forum! !! How helpful.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

A little more detail on them cages please, are they window screen or #8 Hardware cloth? What it the red things, mold to form or is it stay in there? Three toothpicks to push in over the cage?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I just put up a post about them at http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?281425-mini-queen-holding-cages-at-work
You can see then up close. 
They are window screen not #8. The red thing is soft plastic foam that I cut out with a scissor. They are removable to be replace if necessary.
Actually 2 toothpicks to form a cross to hold the foam piece in at the top. Then 2 more to form the long legs for the push in combs to secure the cage. The 2 toothpick legs at the end will push through the wire hole to further strengthen the cage wires. Some broods or eggs will be crushed
when you push in the cage to save some queens.


----------

